# 100 rep chest routine



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

I think the powers that be were trying to tell me something this week!

1 Inspiration started with reading Cookies post on training routines, I remembered back to the old days when me and the guys used to do 3x100reps on calf raises. We used to be shattered from this and would always spend around two days woulking bent legged, up on tip toes!

2 The next sign from above was in reading big petes journal. He said that he was set a chalenge to see how many reps he could complete whilst benching 100kg

3 When I walked into the office at the gym this evening divine light struck me a third time when Harold told me he had been using Jay Cuttlers rest pause technique for his chest, accumulating nearly 100 reps in the process!

Three times now I had been told to rep my way to heaven and back so I could do nothing but get on with it so as to not defy the all and powerful lord

I'm currently as clean as a pair of Justin Timberlakes pants so I thought it would be a good measure of my true abilities. So, I started off by stepping up to the plate with NU and see what I can do.....Warmed up with 60kg for two sets of 20 reps and then loaded the bar with 100kg.....

I usually rep 140kg flat for around 8 so I was confident I would get lots out with 100kg....Not a fu**ing chance ladies and gents. I used Cookies method of lowering the bar to my chin/neck and only managed 25 full reps! This was poor by my estimations so I rested 10 secs and pushed another.....5 pathetic reps!

Off came the plates and I was down to 60kg, 10reps (bugger) 5 seconds, another 10(wake up you useless piece of excrement)

Down to 40kg, got 25 completed, 10 more seconds and completed the final 25.....My goodness I was spent! It was like being thirteen years old again after just discovering Men Only magazine

On to the incline press for a triple drop set 80kg 10reps, 40kg 10reps and 20kg another 10reps.

Swiftly on to the incline dumbells for another triple drop. My chest was begging me for a rest so I allowed myself a warm up on 20kg dumbells for 10reps or so. Then the real set....50kg dumbells for 6, 35kg for 8, 20kg for 10, rest then another 6 or so.

I was now sporting a chest that would make Katie Price (Jordan )jealous! If I had time I would have taken five minutes to play with them, instead i...

Moved onto the cable cross overs and reped with no drops for 100 with maybe three or four 5 second pauses.

Goodness gracious, golly gosh I'm a hero folks, autographs later LOL

In all seriousness, that was fun people. Try it yourself or something simillar, you will be supprised at how low your poundages will drop!


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i will give this a go later it sounds good! i can normally hurt my chest well, but i want to punish it!


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

cheers jimmy!

OW OW OW!!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

lol, looks good jimmy. will see whats what


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Wow sounds painful but I love it! So the idea is to keep dropping, hitting failure with each weight until you make 100 reps? Did you lower the bar to your chin/neck on the inclines too?

Thx

SD


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

TypeR said:


> cheers jimmy!
> 
> OW OW OW!!


i hope you got power steering on your car?!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

SportDr said:


> Wow sounds painful but I love it! So the idea is to keep dropping, hitting failure with each weight until you make 100 reps? Did you lower the bar to your chin/neck on the inclines too?
> 
> Thx
> 
> SD


as best I could yes


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> i hope you got power steering on your car?!


yeah and i live about 10 mins away anymore than that and i would have crashed! :lift:


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

o yeah i tried the lowering towards your chin thing it felt very unatural for me if that makes sense so i didnt bother


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

TypeR said:


> o yeah i tried the lowering towards your chin thing it felt very unatural for me if that makes sense so i didnt bother


it takes some getting used to.....dont forget that all movements felt weired when you first ever started training


----------



## bobins (Dec 11, 2004)

am i correct in thinking that a session like this every now and then will keep your body guessing and almost shock your system into growing? obviously if nutrition and rest is sorted!

thanks


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

yes bobins

its a little bit of fun once a month or something


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Crazy!  I think I'll give that one a pass, thanks! 

Aren't you concerned about lowering to the neck? For instance, dropping the bar here could be fatal.

Nice post btw, I love your writing style.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

big said:


> Aren't you concerned about lowering to the neck? For instance, dropping the bar here could be fatal.


I get your drift big but a w/out like this should always be performed with a competant spotter

dropping a heavy bar could be very dangerous where ever you lower it to


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

Ouch!

Will you be doing 100 reps on squat day?


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Jimmy said:


> Goodness gracious, golly gosh I'm a hero folks, autographs later LOL
> 
> In all seriousness, that was fun people. Try it yourself or something simillar, you will be supprised at how low your poundages will drop!


Want to know how it feels tomorrow and the next day. LOVe IT.

done 2 or 3 100's workouts in the past


----------



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Once a month I like to try 100 reps on chest, I'm not that strong so I'm only up to 60kg for it...

You do

1st set 40 reps then rest 1 min...

2nd set 30 reps then rest 1 min...

3rd set 20 reps then rest 1 min...

4th set 10 reps then rest 1 min...

Every month add 2.5kg to the bar and do the same sets and reps...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I like the 100 rep idea, but hate the bench to the neck idea. Not natural and could give you shoulder problems later. Or sooner actually.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

winger said:


> I like the 100 rep idea, .


This i prefer to do as a rest/pause rather than rest between sets, obviously a little lighter than if I was doing it the way "gazmatrix" does them



winger said:


> but hate the bench to the neck idea. Not natural and could give you shoulder problems later. Or sooner actually.


I do these on an incline bench (to chin) and dont seem to have any problems with shoulders, infact I tend to feel shoulder pain more if I do decline presses


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

man its horrible...1 week every few months me and my training partner do a high rep week sets are 50 reps all i wanna do is cry lmao


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

benching to neck puts me off to. Doesnt feel right by my estimations


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

its a personal thing....ever watched 'blood and guts'? Dorian flat benches to his neck too

these days i dont use a bar....i prefer db's as they are more comfortable


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

One workout I do bar the next I do db's. I rotate allot. I even use machine to go extra heavy about every 4th workout, just to keep the body guessing.


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

Jimmy said:


> its a personal thing....ever watched 'blood and guts'? Dorian flat benches to his neck too
> 
> these days i dont use a bar....i prefer db's as they are more comfortable


I hate barbell benchpress full stop, well...... i dont really have a choice i just cant do it since i heavily dislocated my left shoulder, The restricted movement of a barbell just makes my shoulder freeze and get pins and needles. My right side can do the lift but i cant generate enough power from the left shoulder to do a bench press of over 70kg!!! The same with behind neck shoulder press i cant even grip the bar in that position!!

So i just use dumbbells where i have no problems as i can change the position in which i perform the lift!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

sweet_FA said:


> So i just use dumbbells where i have no problems as i can change the position in which i perform the lift!!


I have to agree here. The nice thing about db's is you know your body is ballanced, unlike machine training.


----------

